# PERIPHERY news, good and bad... (Auditioning Singers!)



## Omnitopia (May 21, 2008)

Hey everyone,

We have some good and bad news for all of you, first the good news:

WE ARE RECORDING AN ALBUM!!

We will be recording it ourselves and it will have 13 tracks which are (in no particular order):

The Walk
Letter Experiment
Insomnia
Far Out
Totla Mad
Not Enough Mana
Light
All New Materials
Zyglrox
Absolomb
Racecar
Ow my feelings
Project 15

We are aiming to have the album recorded by the end of the summer at the latest so that we can have a Fall or Winter 08 release! And we will be keeping you updated on the progress!

Now for the bad news:

Casey will unfortunately no longer be singing for Periphery, dont worry things are still on good terms with him and he will be working with us to help find a replacement and audition them, but here is his statement to clear everything up:

"I hate to disappoint anyone or incite a temporal period of "civilian unrest," but this situation is no longer one in which I am happy musically. I have loved metal my whole life, but I just want to be a pop songwriter for hire...that's where my heart is. I want to write pop songs and sell them to popular artists/bands/singers. Recently I've been presented with several opportunities to lead me down the path of success in that industry, and I've chosen to take them. I've always wanted this, so I am leaving Periphery. There is no way for me to pursue both at once, because they each require a full time commitment. I would like to emphasize that this decision of mine has created neither anger nor hostility within any of the band members; we will remain the best of friends without a single trace of awkwardness existing between us. I will even be helping the band seek out and determine who their next singer will be. Also, we plan to work on side projects together in the near future! So I wish them the best, and I hope that those of you who enjoyed my musical contribution to the band will continue to take an interest in my output (of which there will be much).

casey"

We are sad to see him go, but we fully understand his motivations and we need a singer who is 100% dedicated to the band at all times.


With all of that said we are currently AUDITIONING FOR A NEW SINGER!
We are looking for a hardworking dedicated singer who is eager to tour for most of the year and join a professional full time band. Stylistically we are looking for someone who has a similar voice to Casey: a consistant, clear and powerful singing voice and an articulate midrange scream. We are not looking for death growls nor "screamo" type screams, but if you feel you have a unique voice that would enhance the sound of the band please be sure to audition, and keep in mind that we are looking for on average a good balance of screaming and singing.

Here is the audition process:

Step 1: Contact us through myspace and/or at thisfilter (at) gmail (dot) com and we will send you your choice of either Icarus Lives or Inertia without vocals. Then learn and record Casey's version of the song as best as you can whilst showcasing your voice. If you find parts of the song to be out of your range, then please get creative and show off the range of your voice that sounds best! But ultimately this part of the process is to see that you can perform vocals in that style, so please do not use Autotune or other various Time and Pitch correction tools to "fix" your voice.

Step 2: If we like your primary audition, we will ask you to do your own version of either Letter Experiment or The Walk (we will give you the appropriate files) so that we can see how you work creatively with the material. Once again please do not use Pitch and Time correction tools on your vocals. As a general rule we are looking for a good creative mix of screaming and singing, but ultimately it comes down to what best fits the song/part.

Step 3: If we like the secondary audition will then have you come to a practice so that we can meet and see your talents in person, as well as see if you "click" with the band. (as silly as that may sound, at the end of the day it really does matter!)

Step 4: The final test in the audition process will be to have you play a show with us and/or do a small tour with us so we can see that you can handle yourself in a live situation.


Here are some general points to be aware of if you are interested in auditioning (please read carefully as these are very important):

We are a band that is trying to make a full time career out of this, we are currently talking to labels and we plan on moving forward with that once we have a singer. If you are interested, please keep in mind that Periphery will have to take priority over everything else, as the rest of us are treating it this way. We will be touring as much as possible once the lineup is complete, so be ready to be touring 9 months out of the year!

Prior on stage experience and/or tour experience is not required but is STRONGLY recommended, we want to make sure that you will know how to front a band and deliver a good performance, as we all practice very hard to make sure we do as well.

Although its not necessary for you to relocate if you arent in the area, we will need you to attend regular practices, so if you can manage that from where you live then that is fine, if not we will do whatever we can to accommodate and help you move.

Its not necessary that you have the ability to record your vocals yourself, but it will be very beneficial in the writing process, so please let us know if you are able (obviously if you can record yourself it will make auditioning a lot easier as well, but once again its not a requirement to audition!)

We arent looking for substance abusers of any kind, if its in moderation and you can keep your act together (no violent/crazy drunks please) then its not a problem at all, but we dont tolerate the use hard drugs of any kind.

Also keep in mind that currently, the first album is completely written and in the process of being rerecorded, so we will want you to write lyrics and melodies to pre-existing songs, after this album is done, there will naturally be a more collaborative effort, but just keep in mind that this album is ready and waiting for your vocals for us to be able to put it out!

If there are any other assets that you feel will benefit you and us, or any comments you would like to add please tell us!

Please dont let this overly serious audition process scare you off, we are a bunch of silly dorks who like to make music and play their instruments a little too much haha, however right now we are ready to make some serious moves and we are aiming to use this audition to complete this line up once and for all!!


So once again if you are interested in auditioning, please read the audition rules carefully and then contact us through our myspace or at thisfilter (at) gmail (dot) com to get the audition started! Dont be shy now, audition for us! And if you dont want to audition, then tell your friend to audition! (you know, that friend of yours who is a kick ass singer!)


As for us, we are going to be using this time to record the album and play instrumental shows so that we can keep our live chops up and stay productive! We will also be playing more and more new material live to keep things fresh for you guys, so please come out to the shows and support!


Love,

Periphery


----------



## Blexican (May 21, 2008)

Aww that makes me sad, Casey was such a good singer. 

Good luck with auditions, you guys. Who knows...I might even audition.


----------



## Omnitopia (May 21, 2008)

Blexican said:


> Aww that makes me sad, Casey was such a good singer.
> 
> Good luck with auditions, you guys. Who knows...I might even audition.



Thanks man, as much as it bums me out that he's not in the band anymore I'm excited to hear what other people can do. I WANT EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER SENDING AUDITIONS!


----------



## drmosh (May 21, 2008)

damn, Casey rocked. All the best to him!

I feel for you guys having to sort through all those awful tapes you are going to get!


----------



## Naren (May 21, 2008)

I'm sad to see Casey leave, but if his whole heart isn't in it, then there's really nothing you can do about it. Hopefully the new singer will be EVEN better.

I noticed that "Icarus Lives" isn't on the list of songs for the album. Any reason for that?


----------



## Blexican (May 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> I'm sad to see Casey leave, but if his whole heart isn't in it, then there's really nothing you can do about it. Hopefully the new singer will be EVEN better.
> 
> I noticed that "Icarus Lives" isn't on the list of songs for the album. Any reason for that?



They're planning a whole 'nother EP that's all Juggernaut, and Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut. As is Inertia.


----------



## Ryan (May 21, 2008)

Yay for new album! lol @ Casey. So eh, how's about another guitarist? No? :/


----------



## Omnitopia (May 21, 2008)

Blexican said:


> They're planning a whole 'nother EP that's all Juggernaut, and Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut. As is Inertia.


 
Most people wouldn't know that, you're superfan #1! 



Ryan said:


> Yay for new album! lol @ Casey. So eh, how's about another guitarist? No? :/




Hahah yeah definitely lol @ casey 4eva, and now when I say this I in no way speak for the rest of the band and I love Casey to death but his decision is super gay.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 21, 2008)

Omnitopia said:


> Hahah yeah definitely lol @ casey 4eva, and now when I say this I in no way speak for the rest of the band and I love Casey to death but his decision is super gay.



yeah, he's a little crazy  he started getting into the pop thing a few years ago, and it always struck me as a little odd. seems like his musical tastes are constantly changing, though...




but hey, at least he's gonna help you guys pick someone new


----------



## shaneroo (May 21, 2008)

wow you fags! 

casey was great. i've shown him off to many friends as a great singer of your band (including "special friends" whom enjoyed it much.)
well, i hope you guys find someone as badass as casey.
take care douche bageroos.
shaneroo


----------



## El Caco (May 21, 2008)

That sucks that Casey is leaving, I really like his vocals. Here's hoping you find someone just as talented soon.

Can't wait for the album.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 21, 2008)

Great news on the album guys!

Gotta say though, I'm pretty bummed about Casey leaving, he was pretty unique.. Good luck with the auditions though, I really hope you find someone awesome and unique soon..


----------



## Zepp88 (May 21, 2008)

That's a drag about Casey man, I guess there's more money in writing pop singles...probably fun to do on the side but it wouldn't be my main gig personally. 

Glad to hear about the album, do you guys have a distributor yet?


----------



## Naren (May 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> That's a drag about Casey man, I guess there's more money in writing pop singles...probably fun to do on the side but it wouldn't be my main gig personally.
> 
> Glad to hear about the album, do you guys have a distributor yet?



Well, when he first joined the band, he said that almost all of his influences were pop bands and poppy hair metal from the 80's. Not anything wrong with that, but I thought that the screaming in the songs seemed more added because "it can't all be singing" (considering the style of music). 

Just the way it struck me, but he seems to actually be more into pop/pop rock than into metal.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2008)

*MOD MODE*

Added to thread title, so that any vocal prospects can jump on board quickly.

Greg Pope out there? He's a great singer.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

Naren said:


> Well, when he first joined the band, he said that almost all of his influences were pop bands and poppy hair metal from the 80's. Not anything wrong with that, but I thought that the screaming in the songs seemed more added because "it can't all be singing" (considering the style of music).
> 
> Just the way it struck me, but he seems to actually be more into pop/pop rock than into metal.



I totaly agree with this.


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 21, 2008)

Daaaaamn... if I lived closer I'd be sending in an audition, even if it sucked! 


I think my wife would have something to say about it though....


----------



## Coryd (May 21, 2008)

Dang....

Best of luck finding a singer guys. Its only a matter of time.

Looking forward to the album!


----------



## Zak1233 (May 21, 2008)

its shit to hear that, casey had a great amount of talent but im sure you guys will deff find someone jus as amasing! im really excited about the album now


----------



## Espaul (May 21, 2008)

Damn.. this came as a shock.. lot of people are following the prossess of this band though, so get yr asses to recording the album  hehe

saw that bulb added something to his soundclick.. it this frustration caused by casey?  SoundClick artist: Bulb - Metal, or what i call metal rather. I write music so i can listen to it. There are not many bands


----------



## Omnitopia (May 21, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> *MOD MODE*
> 
> Added to thread title, so that any vocal prospects can jump on board quickly.
> 
> Greg Pope out there? He's a great singer.



I would love for Greg to audition.


----------



## bulb (May 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for the support guys, we are trying to stay focused and productive and hopefully we will have a singer just as we are finishing the album up instrumentally, and if we do all of this may not be THAT much of a hinderance!

Casey definitely raised the bar for us however, so we are going to be thorough, but thats to ensure that whoever ends up as our singer will be there for the long run!



Omnitopia said:


> I would love for Greg to audition.



Agreed! Where are you hiding dude?!



Espaul said:


> Damn.. this came as a shock.. lot of people are following the prossess of this band though, so get yr asses to recording the album  hehe
> 
> saw that bulb added something to his soundclick.. it this frustration caused by casey?  SoundClick artist: Bulb - Metal, or what i call metal rather. I write music so i can listen to it. There are not many bands



haha that my friend is a secret, more will come to light with time, yes i know im being terribly cryptic hahah


----------



## FortePenance (May 21, 2008)

NOO! Casey was/is such an awesome singer. His rendition of Icarus Lives really grew on me and I always sang it to my friends. 

Oh well, gluck with the auditions. 

Oh and mad propz to Jake for writing that essay of a first post.


----------



## bulb (May 21, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> NOO! Casey was/is such an awesome singer. His rendition of Icarus Lives really grew on me and I always sang it to my friends.
> 
> Oh well, gluck with the auditions.
> 
> Oh and mad propz to Jake for writing that essay of a first post.



ha yeah right, i was up all night writing that shit, he just copied it from our myspace blog hahaha!


----------



## FortePenance (May 21, 2008)

oh.

In which case, mad propz to Jake for excellent usage of ctrl+c.


----------



## Korbain (May 21, 2008)

sad to hear. Though if he wasn't into it theres no less. Your music will rip balls finding a singer totally out there in dedication for your style of music. Best of luck in the search! Shouldn't take you's long. Wish you's the best in the release of the new album, finishing it up, etc. 

Ps. New song rocks bulb, love the kick ass melodic bit towards the end, that sorta shit makes me go bonkers in the pants, such a cool dark sound


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

Wow, sorry your singer turned out to be a pussy, guys.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

noodles said:


> Wow, sorry your singer turned out to be a pussy, guys.


----------



## toolsound (May 21, 2008)

Blexican said:


> They're planning a whole 'nother EP that's all Juggernaut, and Icarus Lives is part of Juggernaut. As is Inertia.



Can you explain the whole "Juggernaut" thing? 

Sorry to hear about Casey. He's an awesome singer, but Periphery's instrumental ability alone is enough to carry you guys to the top. I'm sure the new singer will be just as awesome and I can't wait to buy the first album.


----------



## technomancer (May 21, 2008)

Bummer.

Good luck on the hunt guys, hopefully you find somebody else that can actually sing instead of just screaming (Casey had a great singing voice, which seems to be getting rare these days)


----------



## Jeff (May 21, 2008)

noodles said:


> Wow, sorry your singer turned out to be a pussy, guys.



We're also sorry that he got sand in it.


----------



## Nats (May 21, 2008)

noodles said:


> Wow, sorry your singer turned out to be a pussy, guys.


----------



## LordGrendel (May 21, 2008)

I should probably try out huh...

MySpace.com - Mathew Pike - Niagara Falls, New York - Progressive / Metal / Acoustic - www.myspace.com/mathewpike


----------



## Blexican (May 21, 2008)

toolsound said:


> Can you explain the whole "Juggernaut" thing?
> 
> Sorry to hear about Casey. He's an awesome singer, but Periphery's instrumental ability alone is enough to carry you guys to the top. I'm sure the new singer will be just as awesome and I can't wait to buy the first album.



[fanboi]
Juggernaut is pretty much going to be one long song split up into several parts. Inertia, Icarus Lives, and Seven Hundred Seven are supposedly confirmed to be in it, and I remember Bulb making mention that his songs Sinus, Ultimatum, Quite a Fright, and From Two To Seven also being parts of it.
[/fanboi]


----------



## Deschain (May 21, 2008)

And manifestation. And Fuf.

Sad news about Casey. He really added something unique to your sound. Couldn't he just complete the juggernaught before fucking off?? And then do the album and then leave, after the tour maybe. Pweease!?!?

Surely the oppurtunity to write pop songs will be around indefinately. The chance to front a band like Periphery has gotta be a one off.........


----------



## Blexican (May 21, 2008)

Deschain said:


> and manifestation. And Fuf.
> 
> Sad news about Casey. He really added something unique to your sound. Couldn't he just complete the juggernaught before fucking off?? And then do the album and then leave, after the tour maybe. Pweease!?!?



Wasn't too sure about Fuf and manifestation, thanx.


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2008)

Oh well. The only clip of his I liked was the first one you guys posted just after he joined up.


----------



## LordGrendel (May 21, 2008)

It is funny how quickly I observered how "Clicky" this forum is, kind of disappointing really...


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> It is funny how quickly I observered how "Clicky" this forum is, kind of disappointing really...



I think "highly opinionated with a serious bias towards metal music" is more what you are looking for. Not "clicky" (Cliquey?)


----------



## LordGrendel (May 21, 2008)

That is your answer because you're not outside the box, but I'm not here to argue, just good conversation...Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> That is your answer because you're not outside the box, but I'm not here to argue, just good conversation...Let's just leave it at that...



You may think that being vague and all-knowing makes you look cool, but really it just makes you come off as an arrogant asshole.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> I should probably try out huh...





LordGrendel said:


> It is funny how quickly I observered how "Clicky" this forum is, kind of disappointing really...





Will you be able to make it all the way down from your tower without hurting yourself?


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 21, 2008)

this reminds me: whatever happened to the two dudes from SikTh? they were awesome...

and i hope Periphery´ll find someone awesome


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> That is your answer because you're not outside the box, but I'm not here to argue, just good conversation...Let's just leave it at that...


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> I should probably try out huh...
> 
> MySpace.com - Mathew Pike - Niagara Falls, New York - Progressive / Metal / Acoustic - www.myspace.com/mathewpike



May i ask, sir, what the dimensions of your head are?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 21, 2008)

I didnt know Casey was such a big deal. I thought his stuff was good. Awkward, but interesting. 

I know people that have been asked to write songs for Gwen Stefani and other pop artists, and kindof went, "Wow! What an honor to be asked! .....but fuck that!"


edit: for clarification...i mean, i didnt know Casey had that kind of a name as a major selling songwriter that the major labels would be seeking him out to write for their pop artists.

edit again: This made me laugh so hard! SoundClick artist: Bulb - Metal, or what i call metal rather. I write music so i can listen to it. There are not many bands There is so much anger, but more than that, just plain frustration about this song! All I imagine is our little bulber writing that, and saying to himself, "FUCK THIS!! FUCK THAT!!! FUCK YOU!" ahaha.


----------



## Bound (May 21, 2008)

Casey wins the most 'un-metal' award of the century.


----------



## Mattayus (May 21, 2008)

sakeido said:


> I think "highly opinionated with a serious bias towards metal music" is more what you are looking for. Not "clicky" (Cliquey?)





LordGrendel said:


> That is your answer because you're not outside the box, but I'm not here to argue, just good conversation...Let's just leave it at that...



Click here for what Sakeido was trying to get at


----------



## Tiger (May 21, 2008)

Good luck guys, setbacks are lame.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 21, 2008)

> That is your answer because you're not outside the box, but I'm not here to argue, just good conversation...Let's just leave it at that...



Is it just me or has there been an influx of arseholes recently? You either get some guy come into a thread, tell you your guitars shit, goes into another and makes a one word post like "gay", now people like this.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 21, 2008)

Sucks to hear about this

What ever happened to "Next Please"? That was my favorite song by you guys


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

I really wish Casey could have finished an album with Periphery. I really loved his vocal style. It's so unexpected and *ahem* ...outside the box, as it were.

I hope you guys get someone just as good (or better. Either is fine by me ).


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2008)

Hope you guys can find someone soon.


----------



## El Caco (May 21, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> It is funny how quickly I observered how "Clicky" this forum is, kind of disappointing really...



I wouldn't say it's cliquey. I would say we are a bunch of opinionated assholes who love drinking, metal and guitar. IMO sevenstring is very open, friendly and welcoming, we're all laid back and here to have a good time with like minded people, if new people come in and don't like us no one here gives a shit. New people come and go everyday and obviously people are going to have better relationships with those they have got to know over a long period of time.

Look at it this way, you've come to Chris' bar for the first time and a group of established friends invites you to their table, they don't know you and if after a short time you shoot your mouth off and tell them what's wrong with their group you might find it hard to establish good friends within that group and come off as arrogant.

I'd say that goes with auditioning for Periphery as well, you might be an incredible singer and a great song writer but they are a laid back bunch of guys that like to have a good time, they work hard and take their music seriously but they don't take themselves too seriously, a major part of the audition is how you fit in and gel with the band, I'd say that if you go into that arrogant and tell them how it is or what's wrong with them it will not matter how well you can sing.


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2008)

Is "Omnitopia" Jake the signer or the guitar player? Cause I thought all along he was the singer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2008)

Good luck with finding a new singer, kinda sucks that you old one moved on to something as boring as pop...

Looking forward to the new album though (y)


----------



## Sindwulf (May 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Is "Omnitopia" Jake the signer or the guitar player? Cause I thought all along he was the singer


 
There _were_ 2 Jakes. One of the guitarists is Jake too.


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2008)

Sindwulf said:


> There _were_ 2 Jakes. One of the guitarists is Jake too.



I know.. Which one is on this board?


----------



## Uber Mega (May 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> I know.. Which one is on this board?



Guitarist Jake is the one on these boards i think.

This is the other one:


----------



## sakeido (May 21, 2008)

Yeah its guitarist Jake. Doesn't Periphery have three guitarists?


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 21, 2008)

I just listened to the new tune, "So Sweet"


OH MY GOOD GOD!   

I literally laughed all the way through it! 


And according to the myspace page, they do have three: Misha, Jake, and Alex, who is credited with guitars and backing vocals.

But perhaps Jake and/or the Bulbster would clarify that with actual knowledge?


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2008)

This is a sign. You guys need Greg Pope.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 21, 2008)

I just listened to Juggernaut Innertia on their myspace to remind me what I'm gonna be missing... 

It just works so well...


----------



## muffgoat (May 21, 2008)

Well dudes, I really liked caseys stuff but it didnt quite hit me like your music does. You will find the right person in due time... and holy fuck i cant wait for it!!! i know how gay the search for a vocalist can be as I am in th midst of it myself, but best of luck and i still cant stop spreading the word about this fuckin crazy music


----------



## ultranoob (May 21, 2008)

bulb should just keep writing instrumental music and posting it free on the internet, it is best for society and the world at large


----------



## m3ta1head (May 21, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Guitarist Jake is the one on these boards i think.
> 
> This is the other one:




Nothing tops this


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 21, 2008)

at the car one thats hilarious


----------



## Omnitopia (May 22, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> I just listened to the new tune, "So Sweet"
> 
> 
> OH MY GOOD GOD!
> ...



Yeah I play guitar in Periphery, 1 of 3, or the 3 Musketeers as we refer to ourselves.

Having 2 Jake's in the band was confusing, kind of like when Bulb songs become Periphery songs.

As for So Sweet, Misha played it probably 40 times today in the car and I wanted to slam my head into a brick wall every time like this poor fella:


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 22, 2008)

That sucks. I loved Jake's vocal, but I loved Caseys vocal even more!

Kind of like your girl leaving you because she's lesbian


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 22, 2008)

Indeed, Casey is a major ragin' lesbo for this.


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> This is a sign. You guys need Greg Pope.



100% agreed


----------



## bulb (May 22, 2008)

we are patiently waiting for his audition over here haha!



MerlinTKD said:


> I just listened to the new tune, "So Sweet"
> 
> 
> OH MY GOOD GOD!
> ...



and contrary to popular belief that song was not inspired by anger, it was inspired by "and yet i wonder..." hahaha


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

bulb said:


> we are patiently waiting for his audition over here haha!



Who's Greg Pope?

I mean, besides an advisor to the prime minister of the United Kingdom.


----------



## Espaul (May 22, 2008)

Greg Pope is a guy in this forum who has a good vocal 

simple as that.

His soundclick: SoundClick artist: Greg Pope - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## LordGrendel (May 22, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I wouldn't say it's cliquey. I would say we are a bunch of opinionated assholes who love drinking, metal and guitar. IMO sevenstring is very open, friendly and welcoming, we're all laid back and here to have a good time with like minded people, if new people come in and don't like us no one here gives a shit. New people come and go everyday and obviously people are going to have better relationships with those they have got to know over a long period of time.
> 
> Look at it this way, you've come to Chris' bar for the first time and a group of established friends invites you to their table, they don't know you and if after a short time you shoot your mouth off and tell them what's wrong with their group you might find it hard to establish good friends within that group and come off as arrogant.
> 
> I'd say that goes with auditioning for Periphery as well, you might be an incredible singer and a great song writer but they are a laid back bunch of guys that like to have a good time, they work hard and take their music seriously but they don't take themselves too seriously, a major part of the audition is how you fit in and gel with the band, I'd say that if you go into that arrogant and tell them how it is or what's wrong with them it will not matter how well you can sing.


 
Point taken, I respect your answer and reply with this:

I did not mean to come off arrogant, that was not my aim. I will say this, I was invited to join this forum, I observed and liked what I saw in the sections and threads and thought it would be a great alternative to the growing stagnation of the Ibanez forum...I am a professional musician and know what it's like to lose an important part of the chemistry that makes a band work. I'm not ignorant to the fact that my offer may have come off arrogant but I was just trying to help because there's nothing harder than finding a solid all-around singer. I have worked hard to get where I am now and I am a dedicated to what I do solo or ensemble. I have a lot of contacts so if Periphery needs help I am more than willing to help or anyone on this forum, thank you.


----------



## Mattayus (May 22, 2008)

Greg Pope would absolutely win the shit out of Periphery. The man's insanely talented and I want to lick him. Where the fuck is he at these days?!? Li'l fucker hasn't posted in ages 

I won't rest until he's in your arms, Misha.


----------



## Leec (May 22, 2008)

He's watching this thread right now. Probably touching himself a little, and probably feeling a little bit ashamed of it but unable to stop.


----------



## technomancer (May 22, 2008)

Ok yeah just checking out his soundclick now. Periphery + Greg Pope would be full of win


----------



## Greg Pope (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

It is indeed a shame your losing Casey, He was/is an awesome singer boy can he hit the high notes and with power! nevermind

Also thanks to the people who put my name forward thats pretty awesome!

Talk to you soon misha.



Leec said:


> He's watching this thread right now. Probably touching himself a little, and probably feeling a little bit ashamed of it but unable to stop.



Dude thats just not on! Are you watching me???


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It is indeed a shame your losing Casey, He was/is an awesome singer boy can he hit the high notes and with power! nevermind
> 
> ...



Just checked out your soundclick. Excellent music and excellent vocals.  Good cleans and screams too. I thought the music also seemed to be along the same lines as Periphery. 

If you audition, I think you've got a damn good chance of getting the position.


----------



## Mattayus (May 22, 2008)

HE EMERGES!!


----------



## lobee (May 22, 2008)

Make sure you get the right Chule for the job!


----------



## bulb (May 22, 2008)

LordGrendel said:


> Point taken, I respect your answer and reply with this:
> 
> I did not mean to come off arrogant, that was not my aim. I will say this, I was invited to join this forum, I observed and liked what I saw in the sections and threads and thought it would be a great alternative to the growing stagnation of the Ibanez forum...I am a professional musician and know what it's like to lose an important part of the chemistry that makes a band work. I'm not ignorant to the fact that my offer may have come off arrogant but I was just trying to help because there's nothing harder than finding a solid all-around singer. I have worked hard to get where I am now and I am a dedicated to what I do solo or ensemble. I have a lot of contacts so if Periphery needs help I am more than willing to help or anyone on this forum, thank you.



thanks dude, we definitely do need all the help we can get, so if you come across any vocalists who are amazing both in performance and attitude, please send them our way haha!



Greg Pope said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It is indeed a shame your losing Casey, He was/is an awesome singer boy can he hit the high notes and with power! nevermind
> 
> ...



yay, i was wondering where you were hiding! i would love to hear your audition, all the details and links and whatnot are on the first page of the thread (if you havent already read it)


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> Just checked out your soundclick. Excellent music and excellent vocals.  Good cleans and screams too. I thought the music also seemed to be along the same lines as Periphery.
> 
> If you audition, I think you've got a damn good chance of getting the position.



Greg Pope does not audition for Periphery. Periphery auditions for Greg Pope. He's like Chuck Norris.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2008)

^That's awesome.


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> Greg Pope does not audition for Periphery. Periphery auditions for Greg Pope. He's like Chuck Norris.





Everything Greg Pope does is wintastic. EVERYTHING.


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> Greg Pope does not audition for Periphery. Periphery auditions for Greg Pope. He's like Chuck Norris.



Does he have a beard with a fist in it?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 22, 2008)

noodles said:


> Does he have a beard with a fist in it?



His balls do.


----------



## Mattayus (May 22, 2008)

Every year on his birthday he selects one child to be thrown into the sun.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2008)

lobee said:


> Make sure you get the right Chule for the job!




Chule only goes where his guitar player goes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2008)

I expect a commission on royalties for my good advice. 


...Periphery manager, perhaps?


----------



## Omnitopia (May 22, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I expect a commission on royalties for my good advice.
> 
> 
> ...Periphery manager, perhaps?



The only position we have open is the* post-gig taint janitor.*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 22, 2008)

See if I offer my services to you assholes again.


----------



## Nick (May 22, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It is indeed a shame your losing Casey, He was/is an awesome singer boy can he hit the high notes and with power! nevermind
> 
> ...



just had a listen to your soundclick and i remember you doing an excellet cover of be quiet and drive (one of my all time favourite songs) 

I DEMAND TO HEAR YOU IN PERIPHERY!

in the words of Schwartzenaeger

do it, DO IT NAAAOOWW!


----------



## bobbyretelle (May 22, 2008)

is greg really from london?


how is this going to work?


----------



## bulb (May 22, 2008)

unfortunately the fact that he isnt american is probably going to be the biggest thing that works against him, we have a similar issue with a very promising guy from spain as well


what do you guys know about non americans coming to america to join a band? is this even a possibility?


----------



## Ryan (May 22, 2008)

I had a similar problem when I tried to get Dracula to join my DM project... It never really worked out. :/


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

bulb said:


> unfortunately the fact that he isnt american is probably going to be the biggest thing that works against him, we have a similar issue with a very promising guy from spain as well
> 
> 
> what do you guys know about non americans coming to america to join a band? is this even a possibility?



Like Chris said. It's YOU guys who should be going to Greg Pope.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2008)

Chris said:


> Greg Pope does not audition for Periphery. Periphery auditions for Greg Pope. He's like Chuck Norris.





I was not aware.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> I was not aware.



Unlike Greg Norris who is omniscient by definition...

...I mean, Pope.


----------



## _detox (May 22, 2008)

bulb said:


> unfortunately the fact that he isnt american is probably going to be the biggest thing that works against him, we have a similar issue with a very promising guy from spain as well
> 
> 
> what do you guys know about non americans coming to america to join a band? is this even a possibility?



Well, if I remember correctly, Rusty Cooley got his singer from somewhere in South America. He ran into some visa trouble or something, but they got it sorted out. So I guess it's possible. 

With Greg Pope, America will make an exception.


----------



## Jason (May 22, 2008)

bulb said:


> unfortunately the fact that he isnt american is probably going to be the biggest thing that works against him, we have a similar issue with a very promising guy from spain as well
> 
> 
> what do you guys know about non americans coming to america to join a band? is this even a possibility?



 have him go thru mexico seems to work for them 

In all seriousness he would have to just get a visa of some sort


----------



## Moonohol (May 22, 2008)

_detox said:


> Well, if I remember correctly, Rusty Cooley got his singer from somewhere in South America. He ran into some visa trouble or something, but they got it sorted out. So I guess it's possible.
> 
> With Greg Pope, America will make an exception.


 
They had to pay a shit load of money to get him flown over to the United States.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2008)

Moonohol said:


> They had to pay a shit load of money to get him flown over to the United States.



And then he quit


----------



## Moonohol (May 22, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> And then he quit


 
Not only did he quit, but he quit to join the fucking David Shankle Group... what the fuck?


----------



## El Caco (May 23, 2008)

I think he would need a work visa US Immigration  A Guide for Employees

It shouldn't be to hard on an employer sponsorship, all that Periphery would need to do is show that the position can not be filled by a US citizen, it's Greg Pope . The only stumbling block I think may be that they may require there to be enough money upfront to cover his stay in the country and plane ticket home.

If it worked out I would imagine a green card wouldn't be too hard to arrange either.


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2008)

He should play the "Do you know who I am?" card.


----------



## ZeroSignal (May 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> He should play the "Do you know who I am?" card.



I think he should play the "I will destroy you!" card, personally.

I hear the Americans like that sort of thing said to them...


----------



## toolsound (May 23, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I think he should play the "I will destroy you!" card, personally.
> 
> I hear the Americans like that sort of thing said to them...



We like it so much that we will offer permanent residence at the Guantanamo Bay Hotel! Services includes your own private room, free lunches and free waterboarding (I hear it's like surfing, only more intense)!


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2008)

bulb said:


> unfortunately the fact that he isnt american is probably going to be the biggest thing that works against him, we have a similar issue with a very promising guy from spain as well
> 
> 
> what do you guys know about non americans coming to america to join a band? is this even a possibility?



I dare say that if you might struggle as you arent signed and so he wouldnt have an 'employer' as such that he could claim to be going to work for. I dont know if there is any sort of extended travel visa he could go on and then apply for residency while he is there (same will apply with the spanish guy)

Getting into the country would be easy if he is going on 'vacation' but starting to earn money there as a result of having a job (being in periphery) would cause lots of problems if some sort of enduring Visa wasnt sorted out. 

I lived in MO on a student visa for a year but i wasnt allowed to have a job. Im not sure if that was a rule with the foreign exchange company i went with or a rule of the visa.

Proving that a US citizen cant do the job would be easy because if you want the voice of greg pope or the spanish guy only they posess that voice so thats a no brainer.


----------



## budda (May 23, 2008)

sorry to hear about that, hopefully you guys find someone new!

if a) i lived in the states b) or could move there easily or c) had a better singing voice, i'd totally audition. as it stands.. best of luck!

oh and finish the album so's i can buy it . and good luck to casey w/ his endeavours.

take care, djentlemen.


----------

